# X500 question



## Howier6 (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a new x500 and have a very minor problem. The rod at the rear of the tractor that is used to " manually push" the tractor came off the lever on the trans. I found the little clip that holds the rod onto the lever but there are 2 holes on the lever. Does anyone know which slot the rod goes into? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Howier6 (Oct 15, 2015)

Anyone get a chance to peek at the linkage on their X500?


----------



## ice1too (Apr 2, 2016)

*linkage*

The release lever on the trans has 2 locations because the rear end is used in other models and makes. On yours, look for paint worn off the lever in the hole that was the original location. Some were not painted, so look for shiny wear markings. Worst case, use some tie wire and try a temporary install, then operate the lever rod and see if it drops into the slot where it supposed too. One location will work and the other will not allow the rod to drop in place when pulled to disengage the rear. The retainer are available from John Deere, but in my experience, I use a flat washer and a cotter pin for a permanent repair.


----------

